# Awaiting the "offer"



## forumdood007 (10 Jan 2010)

Call me anxious but.....I'm just curious about this stage of the game. I believe I am in the stage where my file is in a sort of "green light" position, that is, the medical, interviewing, record checks...the whole shooting match is good to go. There are a unknown number of positions open in my trade (as of Friday, Dec 8) and as far as I can tell I am just waiting for a phone call. Anybody care to elaborate on this stage? Who is doing what with my file at this point in time?


----------



## northern girl (10 Jan 2010)

were you told that you've been officially "merit listed"? I actually got a call from the recruiting center telling me this...now I"m waiting for the positions I applied for to open up in April...but I'm pretty sure you need to be merit listed in the national database of eligible applicants before any job offer can come through. Good luck though!


----------



## take2 (10 Jan 2010)

If you are curious, then phone the recruiting centre to get a status update.  In my case, I never got "the call" because I beat them to it by about 45 minutes!  File manager was working on my file and about to phone me.


----------



## MasterInstructor (10 Jan 2010)

I know you went in for your medical but has it actually came back from Ottawa ( I think )?


----------



## AlexD. (10 Jan 2010)

It took me approximately a month between my interview and receiving my job offer. Hang in there, it's totally worth it!

I'm reporting to base for BMQ on Saturday!


----------



## forumdood007 (10 Jan 2010)

Thanks folks....Alex, you must be excited, the countdown is on brother! Hmmm, yeah there is that "merit list" I keep hearing about, I'm now thinking that this is the stage I'm at, waiting to be merit listed, makes sense. I did get the medical back from RMO a few weeks back, it was all confirmed last Monday (Dec 4) by my MCC. He told me I should hear something in the next couple weeks. Patience is a virtue, guess I will have to get some, lol

Another thing I wondered and has been covered to some extent, BMQ must be loaded according to the subsequent trade course scheduling too. I mean how often do these trade courses run? Mine, for example, takes 6 months. Will my start date for BMQ be determined by the starting date of the trade course?  Hmmmmm.


----------



## Apollo55 (11 Jan 2010)

So wait, you guys have got absolutely every part of the application process out of the way, and now you're just waiting for April when they get their numbers in for how many they can hire for each position?

I'm wondering because I'm currently waiting for April as well, to get into infantry, which is convenient anyway since my semester ends in April.

Now I'm wondering if I should be applying now, or waiting for April...I was told by my recruiting office to wait, but now I'm not so sure.

Advice?


----------



## MasterInstructor (11 Jan 2010)

Hi Apollo55

Your situation is different. 

We applied when they had open positions back in November, for my and forumdood007, there are still open positions. Forumdood007 is done all the steps ( Aptitude test, medical, interview, backcheck etc)  just waiting for his offer and I am in the middle of my application process. 

If a trade is full, most of the time, they will not start processing your application, and that's the case with infantry.


----------



## BearPusher (11 Jan 2010)

Apollo55 not all trades are closed, only the combat arms that I'm aware of, so other trades are still receiving job offers. You may be waiting for a while longer as people have been lining up to get into infantry for a few months now. They may open the trade come April, but given that a large number of people are already merit listed and waiting it will be very competitive. If it's something you are set on you may as well apply now and get in line. Even if the trade is full I believe they will still take your application, it's just that applications for open trades will take priority over yours.

As for when they send you to BMQ I believe you are sent fairly soon after the application process is wrapped up, even if your trades training doesn't line up after BMQ as you can get put on PAT (Personnel Awaiting Training) platoon until the next course runs. Depending on what trade you're in and how often they run the Ql3's for it you could be on PAT platoon for a couple of months.

I'm no recruiter but that's what I've picked up browsing the threads around here.


----------



## tsokman (11 Jan 2010)

How long would one usually be on a merit list for a priority trade before being made an enrolment offer...


----------



## Altair (11 Jan 2010)

i finished everything, finally, in mid december and got the call last friday for an job offering, signals operator. so about a month, although it may have taken long because of the holidays.

either way, BMQ on the 1rst of march, heck ya!


----------



## tsokman (11 Jan 2010)

So two months from offer to BMQ...Were you offered a signing bonus for sig op...


----------



## northern girl (11 Jan 2010)

Apollo55 - I'd suggest, based on what I was told by the recruiting center, to apply and go through the whole process as soon as you can for the simple fact that when positions open up in April, individuals who are merit listed and have the highest scores are selected first - it's not about how long you've been waiting to get into the trade - it's all about the military potential score you get based on your aptitude test, interview etc. They move from the top down when choosing applicants - so it can't hurt to get the ball rolling now...on the other hand if you feel confident that you'll score well on everything and be among the top applicants then waiting another month or two could be an option - but given that problems/issues with medical clearance, security clearance and background checks can occur it seems like common sense to me to start now...I know for myself things were delayed by a month because I had to undergo additional allergy testing before my medical was cleared...I've heard other people who had to sort out credit check issues...this is all just based on my own experience, so take it with a  grain of salt, but the early bird usually gets the worm, or at least a better shot at it.

Cheers.


----------



## Altair (11 Jan 2010)

the signing bonus was not discussed, i'm going to assume this is covered when i actually sign the contract in a months time.


----------



## AlexD. (11 Jan 2010)

tsokman said:
			
		

> So two months from offer to BMQ...Were you offered a signing bonus for sig op...



I swore in on 6 January, 2010 and signed my contract - 4 years, NCM Signals Operator - there was never a mention of any sort of bonus at any point in time during the application or enrollment process nor on the job offer/contract.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jan 2010)

I am currently unfamiliar with the situation with the Sig Op Trade, but I can mention a couple of facts:

1.  Is there even an current offer of a "Signing Bonus" for Sig Op?

2.  To qualify for such a "Signing Bonus" you will have to be already qualified as a Sig Op by:
      a.     Previous Service as a Sig Op; or
      b.     be a currently Serving Sig Op Reservist doing a CT.

3.  Someone joining the CF, right off the street, is not likely to meet the criteria of being "Skilled" in this Trade.


----------



## AlexD. (11 Jan 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I am currently unfamiliar with the situation with the Sig Op Trade, but I can mention a couple of facts:
> 
> 1.  Is there even an current offer of a "Signing Bonus" for Sig Op?
> 
> ...



I'm uncertain if there are any current signing bonuses for Sig Ops as well, as I said, I never heard mention of any, but my exposure is minimal. Anecdotally, it seems that recruiting for Sig Ops is going pretty well, so they may not/no longer have a need for signing bonuses. Your description of eligibility makes a whole lot of sense though, will just have to inquire further down the line in due time.


----------



## tsokman (12 Jan 2010)

I thought I read somewhere that sig ops were offered a bonus of $20 000 which may have changed.   Is there such a thing for LCIS Techs...


----------



## Occam (12 Jan 2010)

tsokman said:
			
		

> I thought I read somewhere that sig ops were offered a bonus of $20 000 which may have changed.   Is there such a thing for LCIS Techs...



It's called a "recruiting incentive", and the list of trades eligible changes frequently.  Call the Recruiting Centre and ask if LCIS Tech currently qualifies for a recruiting incentive.  Be aware you require a community college diploma in electronics technology as a minimum, IF the trade is offering recruiting incentives.  You may not get $20K - you might only get $10K as there are criteria that have to be met to be eligible for the full $20K.


----------



## MasterInstructor (13 Jan 2010)

Any update on that offer?


----------



## Occam (13 Jan 2010)

MasterInstructor said:
			
		

> Any update on that offer?



You need to call the RC about the subject of recruiting incentives!  The list of trades eligible changes frequently, and there's no sense in you taking someone else's word on what they were told was the most current information.  Call yourself and find out if the trade(s) you are interested in are eligible, if you have skills which might qualify you as semi-skilled or skilled.  You will hear this over and over - "You are your own best career manager", and it will make more sense later, but it bears true as an applicant as well.


----------



## MasterInstructor (13 Jan 2010)

I was talking about the actual job offer, not the bonus that some are talking about..


----------



## WTShields (14 Jan 2010)

Hello, 

Aced my CFAT, Changed trade choice to SIGS after xmas, Background checks have been done for ages. I had my interview and Medical  January 9. The Doctor said that he had no concerns and that my file would not be going to Ottawa. He and the Interviewer said that they would have me merit listed the same night or the 11th (Monday).

Was wondering how long I will be waiting ? I realise that Its Finite and each situation is different, but SIG Op is in demand not closed till april.

Thanks in advance


----------



## forumdood007 (14 Jan 2010)

For one, I think you saved up tp 30 days of process time by your medical not going to Ottawa, that is a good thing. The way I understand it is that if you are merit listed, and there are positions open in your trade, they must have a certain amount of files in the same position to select from (surely others in the recruiting center or country for that matter are at the same stage). It is a competition, not first-come-first-served so they pick from the most qualified prospects, possibly with the highest scores. This would determine who gets the phone calls. This is just my take on it, any qualified Forces personnel feel free to clarify or correct.


----------



## forumdood007 (18 Jan 2010)

Well, I guess it is a moot point for me now, I get the call today and accepted an offer. All in all, I sure cannot complain about a thing. I submitted my application on October 27, my medical had to go to Ottawa and there was the Xmas break in there. So all things considered, my file was processed in a timely manner. I'm just relieved and am now able to concentrate on getting ready for BMQ.....physically, lol


----------



## northern girl (18 Jan 2010)

Congrats forumdood! And good luck with everything.


----------



## MasterInstructor (18 Jan 2010)

Hey! Cograts! Great news! I called in today, tried to book my interview but they would not book it until my medical comes back from Ottawa! Grrr... He even said, my medical was by the book, but still. I hope I will make it for March 8th too..

cheers


----------



## tabes44 (2 Feb 2010)

I applied Nov.19th/09 for a Naval Electronics Technician position and have still not received an offer.  I've made several 'follow up' calls and spoke with several different recruiters with varying results.  I have been told several times that I am in fact merit listed and to just hang in there.  I understand that recruiters have their hands full and I have done my best to be patient and avoid calling every week.  I'm just wondering if anybody on this site might be able to provide some additional insight.  Is there a typical timeline for an offer to be made?  Is it possible something else is holding me back?  Should I cut my losses and apply to the Army as an Electronic-Optronic Technician?

I would really appreciate any and all input, Thanks.


----------



## MasterInstructor (2 Feb 2010)

tabes44 said:
			
		

> I applied Nov.19th/09 for a Naval Electronics Technician position and have still not received an offer.  I've made several 'follow up' calls and spoke with several different recruiters with varying results.  I have been told several times that I am in fact merit listed and to just hang in there.  I understand that recruiters have their hands full and I have done my best to be patient and avoid calling every week.  I'm just wondering if anybody on this site might be able to provide some additional insight.  Is there a typical timeline for an offer to be made?  Is it possible something else is holding me back?  Should I cut my losses and apply to the Army as an Electronic-Optronic Technician?
> 
> I would really appreciate any and all input, Thanks.



Did you ask the recruiter if there are any positions remain open? You might be waiting for April 1st when they get their numbers for the new fiscal year and start hiring. Your trade might be closed for hiring until April 1st...


----------



## McCurdy526 (5 Feb 2010)

I doubt anyone knows how many positions are for Reserve Infantry this coming April...anyone? I applied (Signed the dotted line) in June, 2009. It has taken me about 8 months just to wait until April to see if my Unit will have any positions for Infantry Reserve they have for me. I am all done EVERYTHING (CFAT, Physical, Medical), so I think I am all set. I called the medical Offices in Toronto and I was all set to go. My recruiter told me to contact her in April regarding the positions.

I appreciate any and all input. Thanks.

Cheers,
Zach McCurdy, Age 17
CF Applicant


----------

